# Onkyo Speaker Covers



## swatkats (Sep 17, 2013)

Hello,

Been long I've been here... Well I am back for some suggestions from the experts out here.. I own an Onkyo HT-S3500 system. However, the speakers tend to catch a lot of dust.. The everyday care seems to get tedious... So I wanted to know if I could find speaker covers for the same ?

Btw, I am located in Mumbai, India.

Awaiting your response.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I would think it would be easier to cut down on the dust than to find speaker covers. I've never heard of a cover for speakers, just grill covers.


----------

